# desktops?



## fvs (Jan 3, 2018)

After getting my install to work with kde I decided to install gnome desktop which I liked.
Now I have both on my system and I having a problem deleting kde.

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
1 packages requested for removal: 0 locked, 1 missing

I would like to remove all kde application also. Any suggestions?


----------



## Maxnix (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess you installed the KDE metaport and then you deleted it? In that case, just use `pkg autoremove` to remove all the KDE stuff installed.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 4, 2018)

Maxnix said:


> I guess you installed the KDE metaport and then you deleted it? In that case, just use `pkg autoremove` to remove all the KDE stuff installed.



I am not sure if is `pkg autoremove` safe. As I remember it removes what other applications need it too.


----------



## Maxnix (Jan 4, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I am not sure if is `pkg autoremove` safe. As I remember it removes what other applications need it too.


`pkg autoremove` deletes all packages whose installation is registered as automatic and have no other pkgs depending on them.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I am not sure if is  pkg autoremove safe.


It is.


> As I remember it removes what other applications need it too.


No, it does the exact opposite, it removes automatically installed packages no other package requires.


----------

